# أفضل حلول VoIP سنترال ياستر MY PBX SOHO مع تليفونات Yealink IP Phone



## DMS-KSA (17 يوليو 2014)

فقط وحصريا من الأسطورة الرقمية الوكيل المعتمد 
لشركة Yealink العالمية لمنتجات التليفوناتIP PHONE 
وشركة Yeastar العالمية لمنتجات السنترالات الذكية IP PBX

نقدم افضل العروض
إمتلك 
عدد 4 تليفون IP PHONE SIP -19P
والذى يدعم حساب واحد عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت
ومكبر صوت مزدوج الاتجاه ويدعم تحويل المكالمات 
والانتظار وعمل مكالمات جماعية
بالاضافة الى عدد 1 تليفون Ultra-elegant IP Phone SIP-T42G
والذى يدعم 3 حساب عبر برتوكول الانترنت 
مكبر صوت مزدوج الاتجاه وثنائى منفذ جيجابت ايثرنت 
وشاشة 2.7" 192x64-pixel مزودة بإضائة خلفية
ويدعم تحويل المكالمات والانتظار وعمل مكالمات جماعية
يمكن تثبته بأكثر من طريقة , كما انه مصمم للتثبيت على الحائط 

وسنترال Yeastar My PBX SOHO
وهو مثالى للشركات الصغيرة والمكاتب التى عدد المستخدمين بها اقل من 32
بما يضمن افضل تواصل بين جميع الموظفين بجودة عاليه بأقل التكاليف
ومميزاته : 
يدعم 32 مستخدم 
يدعم 15 مكالمة فى وقت واحد
بريد صوتى حتى 3000 دقيقة
4 خطوط انالوج ( إختيارى ) ويدعم تشغيل الفاكس 
مخرج انترنت LAN 
انتظار وتحويل المكالمات ومكالمات جماعية 
رسالة ترحيب للشركة
إمكانية ربط السنترال لأكثر من فرع حول العالم بما يجعل المكالمات مجانية داخل الفروع 
ضمان 12 شهر على جميع المنتجات 
بسعر فقط 3499 ريال 
يوجد تخفيضات خاصة للكميات

اتصل الان العرض لفترة محدودة 
Tel. 966 13 8501167| Fax. 966 13 8561281| M. 966566965784


----------

